# Hallmark k9 is a great site For dog sport supplies



## Ba_reefer (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the sport and found myself looking for places that sell good quality supplies and was very limited to what's offered in the states. I was referred to this site by my trainer and I just want to let others who are new to the sport that hallmark k9 (Schutzhund Equipment | Gappay | Frabo | Tri-Tronics | CPN K9 Nutrition) is a great place to purchase your quality supplies with excellent support. Jim will take care of you. I started buying from other sites and brands but compared to the quality of hallmarks quality I see a big difference.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

elitek9 is another good one. between that and hallmark I get pretty much everything I need


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah when I was doing schutzhund always ordered from hallmark-shipping was fast-prices were reasonable


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Jim and Barb are great people and they have good products. Highly recommended.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

